# Does anyone know what kind of gun this is? pic in thread



## nazguladams (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's some kind of Smith & Wesson revolver, very likely .357 Magnum, with a Colt-Python-style, non-standard-length barrel. I bet that the plating is not factory-standard, either, but I could be wrong about that.

Oh, yeah...and he's holding it wrong, too.
His shot's gonna miss, and its recoil is gonna put a hammer-spur dimple into his hairline.

What movie is it from?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In the 70's? Shaft or perhaps Lionel from Sanford and Son would be my guess.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If the movie was from the 70s or early 80s, or older, then it's probably what Steve said, some kind of heavy-barrel custom S&W (cylinder latch looks S&W-ish). However, a bit later, S&W did make a few L-frame .357 magnum model 686 revolvers with long, 8 and 3/8ths inch barrels. It's kind of a weird camera angle, but I think it's one of those. They aren't very common, and they weren't released until the mid-1980s (estimate?), but they are out there. I do think it's a later model weapon, as the grips look like they are Hogue rubber mono-grips (screw enters from the bottom), and I don't think they were available until the late 80s or early 90s.

Here's a link to an auction for one, with photos. Long barreled sucker .... could double as a jack handle in a pinch.

Item:7181024 Smith & Wesson 686 Combat .357mag 8 3/8 inch bbl For Sale at GunAuction.com


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup.
By Jove, I think he's got it.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

it could be a S&W Model 629 44 Magnum to & if he shoots it the way he holding it not only would it put a dimple in his head it would probley knock his butt out as well :smt119 :anim_lol:


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Good one DJ.The gun and scene sure throw a kink in the timeline.Good thing it has blanks in it.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*If you know what movie it is,,,*

You can look it up at:

Main Page - imfdb :. guns in movies :. movie guns :. the internet movie firearms database

This website has won more bar bets for me concerning firearms in the movies.

Aarond

.


----------



## oldranger53 (Jun 10, 2012)

Glad about the bar bets. There was no Colt or Smith .357 (which it looks like) that ever looked like that. This is a fluke. From an arguable "expert". 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

One distinguishing feature is the S&W hammer. If it's a real gun as opposed to some fake prop DJ's won the prize. I can tell you the car he's in is 60's or early 70's


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd go with the L frame Smith .357 w/8 3/8 barrel.


----------

